# Biete: Wago 750-842



## Controllfreak (26 Oktober 2011)

Biete einen gebrauchten 750-842 an, der Controller ist einem sehr guten Zustand
Der Controller war in der Hausautomatisierung für die Rolladensteuerung verantwortlich und soll nun durch einen 750-841 ersetzt werden.

Der Preis liegt bei 165 €


----------



## Matze001 (26 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich geb dir einen Tipp, nimm ne 880, 881 oder 882.
Kosten das gleiche, und haben die Doppelte Leistung...

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Controllfreak (26 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Marcel,

meine Anforderungen an die Steuerung sind nicht sehr groß. 
Beim 841 stört mich am meisten die lahme Webvisu, wie sieht bei den 80ern aus?

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## Matze001 (26 Oktober 2011)

gleich.

Ich würd trotzdem zu ner 880 tendieren, mit der sd-karte lässt sich schon was machen...


Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Oktober 2011)

Controllfreak schrieb:


> Hallo Marcel,
> ...
> Beim 841 stört mich am meisten die lahme Webvisu, wie sieht bei den 80ern aus?
> ...



Dass die Webvisu lahmt liegt in der Regel am Client - wenn 
ein schwachbrüstiges Touchpanel sich mit der JVM abmühen 
muss.

Lösung: entweder einen ordentlichen PC zum visualisieren nehmen 
oder ein Panel mit dem MicroBrowser von iniNet:

http://www.spidercontrol.net/deutsch/microbrowser.htm


----------



## Beck (27 Oktober 2011)

Hallo, 

ist die 750-842 noch zu haben?
Was ist an Zubehör dabei?
Softwarelizenzen?

MfG,
Beck


----------



## ET-SPS (17 Dezember 2012)

Hi, 

kurze Frage: 
Hat den die 750-842 überhaupt original eine WebVisu die ich selber gestallten kann? 
Oder wie habt ihr das gemacht? 

Was hat es mit dem Spder Control auf sich? 

Gruß.


----------



## Boeby (18 Dezember 2012)

ET-SPS schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kurze Frage:
> Hat den die 750-842 überhaupt original eine WebVisu die ich selber gestallten kann?
> ...



NEIN!!! Der 842 hat KEINE Webvisu!!!!
Zum MicroBrowser: dies ist eine App, die es ermöglicht die Webvisu der Controller 841, 880 und 881 auf einem
Smartphone bzw. Tablet anzeigen zu lassen! Alle bisherigen anderen Browser auf solchen Geräten können keine
Java-Applets darstellen.

Hoffe, ich konnte helfen!


----------



## ET-SPS (23 Dezember 2012)

Hi, 

hat die 750-841 eine editierbare WebVisu? Wie ist die im Vergleich zur 750-881? 

Gruß.


----------



## IBFS (23 Dezember 2012)

ET-SPS schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat die 750-841 eine editierbare WebVisu? Wie ist die im Vergleich zur 750-881?
> 
> Gruß.




Die 750-881  ist viel schneller als die  750-841  aber um die geht es NICHT in diesem Thread.

Frank


----------

